# How long does your 4 oz M&P bar last?



## nc.marula (Jan 28, 2011)

How long does your bar last in the shower with daily use? I find that after a week or so my bar is almost halved. I shower daily and sometimes twice, and my boyfriend showers twice (but probably doesn't lather up as much as I do). I know my product is good, I just don't want people to feel ripped off if they go through 2 bars in a month. Is it accurate to say that natural handmade soaps don't last as long as store bought soap because they're not full of synthetic materials? (I know CP soaps are known to last long so this question is specifically M&P of all different bases (GM, shea butter, clear, opaque etc)
Thanks!


----------



## Genny (Jan 29, 2011)

We have 5 people (2 adults, 3 kids) that use a bar of mp soap in the shower at least once a day.  As long as we take the soap out to dry in between showers, the 1 bar of soap will last about a week.  It's about the same with cp soap at our house
So, we use probably 4 bars of soap, probably more in a month.

Also, with store bought soaps, which we rarely use, they last less in our house.  I don't know why, they just do.


----------



## LoreinaK (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been wondering how long the bars last everyone else as well. It seems me and my two daughters go through one 4 ounce bar about every 2 weeks.


----------

